# Don't Mess With Mom



## blackhawk19 (Aug 1, 2007)

My son came home from school one day,
with a smirk upon his        face.
He decided he was smart enough,
to put me in my        place.

"Guess what I learned in Civics Two,
that's taught        by Mr. Wright?
It's all about the laws today,
the 'Children's Bill        of Rights.'

It says I need not clean my room,
don't have        to cut my hair
no one can tell me what to think,
or speak, or what        to wear.

I have freedom from religion,
and regardless what        you say,
I don't have to bow my head,
and I sure don't have to        pray.

I can wear earrings if I want,
and pierce my tongue        & nose.
I can read & watch just what I like,
get tattoos        from head to toe.

And if you ever spank me,
I'll charge        you with a crime.
I'll back up all my charges,
with the marks on my        behind.

Don't you ever touch me,
my body's only for my        use,
not for your hugs and kisses,
that's just more child        abuse.

Don't preach about your morals,
like your Mama did        to you.
That's nothing more than mind control,
And it's illegal        too!

Mom, I have these children's rights,
so you can't        influence me,
or I'll call Children's Services Division,
better        known
as "C.S.D."



Mom's Reply and        Thoughts:

Of course my first instinct was
to toss him out        the door.
But the chance to teach him a lesson
made me think a        little more.

I mulled it over carefully,
I couldn't let        this go.
A smile crept upon my face,
he's messing with a        pro.

Next day I took him shopping
at the local Goodwill        Store..
I told him, "Pick out all you want,
there's shirts &        pants galore.

I've called and checked with C.S.D.
who said        th ey didn't care
if I bought you K-Mart shoes
instead of Nike        Airs.

I've canceled that appointment
to take your driver's        test.
The C.S.D. is unconcerned
so I'll decide what's        best."

I said "No time to stop and eat,
or pick up stuff        to munch.
And tomorrow you can start to learn
to make your own sack        lunch.

Just save the raging appetite,
and wait till dinner        time.
We're having liver and onions,
a favorite dish of        mine."

He asked "Can I please rent a movie,
to watch on my        VCR?"
"Sorry, but I sold your TV,
for new tires on my        car.

I also rented out your room,
you'll take the couch        instead.
The C.S.D. requires
just a roof over your        head.

Your clothing won't be trendy now,
I'll choose what        we eat.
That allowance that you used to get,
will buy me something        neat.
 
I'm selling off your jet        ski,
dirt-bike & roller blades.
Check out the 'Parents Bill of        Rights',
It's in effect today!

Hey hot shot, are you        crying,
Why are you on your knees?
Are you asking God to help you        out,
instead of C.S.D..?"


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Aug 1, 2007)

*Amen to that one!! This world has lost touch with reality, as far as I'm concerned. Terry*


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 1, 2007)

lol i loveit. every time the kids want piercings  i break out my offshore biggame tacklebox- a #12 shark hook always changes their minds....


----------

